# Samurai Bettas?



## Kingcrimson (Sep 3, 2015)

Has anyone ever heard about samurai bettas? I've heard people use that term to refer to koi plakats with dragon scales. But I've never heard about it on a reliable source. Is it a real kind of betta or just some fancy name people use to make their lines sound rare and exotic?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

They are marble dragons


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Most of the names are just made up by the breeder. They usually refer to specific coloring or patterns. I'm not too fond of marbles, so I never paid attention to the type of patterns that makes them a "samurai"


----------

